# chauffeur2



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

happy birthday dave have a great day
:biggrinje:4-cheers::danraksmile::birthday:artytime


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Have a great day. HAPPY BIRTHDAY :birthday:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Happy Birthday Dave!! Hope you get some good pressies...!!


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

:birthday::biggringi


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Happy Birthday Dave,, best wishes and I hope you have a great day.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Happy B'day Dave .. have a good one


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Dave*:birthday::4-cheers:
*Have a great day*


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

Happy birthday Dave.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Have a Happy Birthday!


----------



## grumpygit (Oct 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Dave.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Happy birthday, Dave! :birthday: Hope your internet connection becomes operative soon! In the meatime, it's time with some nice Australian wine! :grin:


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Happy Birthday Dave, nearly missed it.
I have been on the Ghan the last three days and am in Adelaide Tonight and leave on the Indian Pacific in the morning


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

Hope you have a great Birthday !!!!


----------



## ashumann12 (Mar 18, 2007)




----------



## amateur (Jun 14, 2006)

*Dave*​


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Happy belated BD. . .

jcgriff2


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

And from me. :birthday:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thank you one and all! :wave:
I sincerely apologise for the delayed reply, but have been without Telephone/Internet since February 9 until today (March 14).

It seems that the contractor that cut through the cables at the local Telephone Exchange did more damage to the local telephone network than was first thought.
However, alls well that ends well...I'm now on air and very glad to be back.
My Birthday was quite warm with the temperature on the day at 41.7°C, so I consumed a number of fine Australian Chilled White wines (from Margaret River in WA), and yes I did toast you all in my absence. :laugh: Sorry but there's none left until the next delivery arrives next week.
Thanks again for the wishes.

Kind regards,


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

Sorry I was late Dave. Happy belated Bday :grin:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

:4-cheers::birthday::woot:


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)

Good to see you back :wave:



chauffeur2 said:


> My Birthday was quite warm with the temperature on the day at 41.7°C,


I dont know about you, but I am hating this heat wave, I am dieing here :laugh:


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks again everyone.


----------

